
Docker Security Scanning - gtirloni
https://blog.docker.com/2016/05/docker-security-scanning
======
gtirloni
It looks like all major images lag behind on security updates. For instance,
RHEL/CentOS has had a patch for the latest openssl vulnerability out
(CVE-2016-2108) but the official image is still missing it after 2 days.
Debian and Ubuntu images aren't much better.

